# Nico Gonzalez alla Fiorentina per 27 mln di euro.



## admin (18 Giugno 2021)

Come riportato da Calciomercato.com Nico Gonzalez sarà un nuovo giocatore della Fiorentina in cambio di 27 mln di euro tra parte fissa e bonus.


----------



## enigmistic02 (18 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2364112 ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Calciomercato.com Nico Gonzalez sarà un nuovo giocatore della Fiorentina in cambio di 27 mln di euro tra parte fissa e bonus.



E' un gran bel colpo. Se resta sano è davvero un gran bel giocatore.

Certo che se una Fiorentina tira fuori 27 milioni per un solo giocatore così, vien da pensare.


----------



## Swaitak (18 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2364112 ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Calciomercato.com Nico Gonzalez sarà un nuovo giocatore della Fiorentina in cambio di 27 mln di euro tra parte fissa e bonus.



allora li avevano i soldi per i gabinetti di Mendes


----------



## ILMAGO (18 Giugno 2021)

"Gattuso se ne va perche Commisso non investe"

Han preso uno che nell'argentina panchina aguero, di maria, tucu correa, gomez e angel correa, tanto pippa non sarà sto ragazzo di 23 anni. 

Investire in questo periodo storico quasi 30 milioni essendo fuori dalle coppe sinceramente è roba per pochi, pochissimi al mondo, forse solo le inglesi e rare eccezioni.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2364112 ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Calciomercato.com Nico Gonzalez sarà un nuovo giocatore della Fiorentina in cambio di 27 mln di euro tra parte fissa e bonus.


È un giocatore che ci avrebbe certamente fatto comodo per la sua duttilità. Non capisco perché i nostri non ci abbiano pensato, a me sarebbe andato più che bene come rinforzo offensivo.


----------



## SoloMVB (18 Giugno 2021)

Anche la florentia viola tira fuori certe somme?


----------



## diavolo (18 Giugno 2021)

enigmistic02;2364116 ha scritto:


> E' un gran bel colpo. Se resta sano è davvero un gran bel giocatore.
> 
> Certo che se una Fiorentina tira fuori 27 milioni per un solo giocatore così, vien da pensare.



Segna meno di Leao.


----------



## Maurizio91 (18 Giugno 2021)

Questi escono 27mln senza neanche stare in conference League. E con ricavi inferiori al Milan. E meno tifosi del Milan. E ricavi dagli sponsor inferiori al Milan. E una visibilità nettamente inferiore al Milan.
Fa riflettere.


----------



## Mika (18 Giugno 2021)

Maurizio91;2364361 ha scritto:


> Questi escono 27mln senza neanche stare in conference League. E con ricavi inferiori al Milan. E meno tifosi del Milan. E ricavi dagli sponsor inferiori al Milan. E una visibilità nettamente inferiore al Milan.
> Fa riflettere.



Dipende se poi vendono Vlahovic o come si scrive a 60 M all'estero.

Noi per ora abbiamo speso 28M per Tomori 14 per Maignan. Probabilmente spenderemo altri 20 per riscattare Tonali.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2364112 ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Calciomercato.com Nico Gonzalez sarà un nuovo giocatore della Fiorentina in cambio di 27 mln di euro tra parte fissa e bonus.



Come al solito mezza stagione buona e lo Stoccarda vende tutti i migliori, venghino siori venghino 
Nico almeno è giustificato visto che voleva andar via già l'anno scorso

Gran colpo della viola comunque Gonzalez-Vlahovic può essere una coppia da 40 gol e 15 assist
Alla faccia di Gattuso e Mendes.

La Fiorentina comunque spende 25 sull'unghia e noi andiamo facendo elemosina. Si può dire o arrivano gli avvocati difensori?


----------



## Maurizio91 (18 Giugno 2021)

Mika;2364364 ha scritto:


> Dipende se poi vendono Vlahovic o come si scrive a 60 M all'estero.
> 
> Noi per ora abbiamo speso 28M per Tomori 14 per Maignan. Probabilmente spenderemo altri 20 per riscattare Tonali.



E questo è pure vero. Anzi vendendo Vlahovic cambierebbe tutto


----------



## Jino (18 Giugno 2021)

ILMAGO;2364175 ha scritto:


> "Gattuso se ne va perche Commisso non investe"
> 
> Han preso uno che nell'argentina panchina aguero, di maria, tucu correa, gomez e angel correa, tanto pippa non sarà sto ragazzo di 23 anni.
> 
> Investire in questo periodo storico quasi 30 milioni essendo fuori dalle coppe sinceramente è roba per pochi, pochissimi al mondo, forse solo le inglesi e rare eccezioni.



Sembrerà assurdo, ma è proprio perchè sono fuori dalle coppe che la Fiorentina può investire queste somme.


----------



## Dexter (18 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2364112 ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Calciomercato.com Nico Gonzalez sarà un nuovo giocatore della Fiorentina in cambio di 27 mln di euro tra parte fissa e bonus.


Quindi oltre a Juve e Inter, società con i libri in tribunale che stanno smobilitando tutto e finiranno dodicesime o giù di lì, anche la Fiorentina é fuori dalla lotta al titolo best payrollers 2022. Siamo i favoriti.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (18 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2364112 ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Calciomercato.com Nico Gonzalez sarà un nuovo giocatore della Fiorentina in cambio di 27 mln di euro tra parte fissa e bonus.



Questo sarebbe il Commisso che non spende e fa scappare i "grandi" allenatori


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Giugno 2021)

Jino;2364414 ha scritto:


> Sembrerà assurdo, ma è proprio perchè sono fuori dalle coppe che la Fiorentina può investire queste somme.



In generale é vero, anche se adesso il FPF é sospeso.

Ma se si qualificasse per le coppe la Fiorentina di Commisso rischierebbe una forte penalizzazione


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Giugno 2021)

DMZtheRockBear;2364373 ha scritto:


> Come al solito mezza stagione buona e lo Stoccarda vende tutti i migliori, venghino siori venghino
> Nico almeno è giustificato visto che voleva andar via già l'anno scorso
> 
> Gran colpo della viola comunque Gonzalez-Vlahovic può essere una coppia da 40 gol e 15 assist
> ...



C’è da dire che tra Maignan e Tomori ne abbiamo speso 42-43…


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Giugno 2021)

Andreas89;2364480 ha scritto:


> C&#8217;è da dire che tra Maignan e Tomori ne abbiamo speso 42-43&#8230;



Mi spiace, ma il difensore centrale è una lacuna che era evidente già l'estate scorsa, poi arrivato a gennaio e giustamente riscattato adesso, certo, ma è un acquisto della scorsa stagione.

E poi per quanto Giuda abbia fatto l'infame, il suo valore è enorme e l'averlo perso a 0 è comunque un malus non da poco.
Ci mancava che ci presentavamo con Tatarusanu o Plizzari titolari.
La spesa di 15 per il portiere è il minimo. L'unico buono che avresti potuto prendere a meno è Silvestri.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Giugno 2021)

DMZtheRockBear;2364492 ha scritto:


> Mi spiace, ma il difensore centrale è una lacuna che era evidente già l'estate scorsa, poi arrivato a gennaio e giustamente riscattato adesso, certo, ma è un acquisto della scorsa stagione.
> 
> E poi per quanto Giuda abbia fatto l'infame, il suo valore è enorme e l'averlo perso a 0 è comunque un malus non da poco.
> Ci mancava che ci presentavamo con Tatarusanu o Plizzari titolari.
> La spesa di 15 per il portiere è il minimo. L'unico buono che avresti potuto prendere a meno è Silvestri.



C&#8217;entra nulla che sia venuto a Gennaio. È stato pagato ora. Non voglio difendere nessuno, ma in serie A siamo quelli che hanno speso di più ad oggi. Oggettivamente.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Giugno 2021)

Andreas89;2364494 ha scritto:


> C&#8217;entra nulla che sia venuto a Gennaio. È stato pagato ora. Non voglio difendere nessuno, ma in serie A siamo quelli che hanno speso di più ad oggi. Oggettivamente.



A per me conta nulla che sia stato pagato adesso, un centrale con quelle caratteristiche ci serviva dall'anno scorso(da 3 anni a dire il vero) , quindi son già colpevoli di aver ritardato fino a gennaio per prenderlo. Che lo abbiano pagato adesso son azzi loro, potevano pagarlo tutto a gennaio o prendere un altro centrale che non aveva bisogno di essere testato 6 mesi in prestito. Volevano spenderne 15-18 a gennaio per Simakan prima che si infortunasse, quindi i soldi per il centrale già c'erano, ci mancherebbe altro che si "rimangiassero la parola" 

Delle esigenze di quest'anno, dall'ala destra, ai centravanti, al centrocampista, al terzino sinistro non vedo ancora nulla.
Per non parlare dei rinnovi di Kessié e Calabria.

Mi pare di essere tornati ai tempi di Galliani dove le non cessioni o i riscatti dei prestiti venivano considerati acquisti. Fra poco anche Ibra magari visto che lo vediamo in campo 2-3 volte ogni 3-4 mesi. 

Qui si danno 7 milioni al 40enne e se ne vogliono dare 4 al maledetto turco, ma poi si fanno spallucce per Kessié che ne chiede 6 e allora mi iniziano a girare. Passi Giuda perché appunto è Giuda, ma perseverare è diabolico.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Giugno 2021)

DMZtheRockBear;2364499 ha scritto:


> A per me conta nulla che sia stato pagato adesso, un centrale con quelle caratteristiche ci serviva dall'anno scorso(da 3 anni a dire il vero) , quindi son già colpevoli di aver ritardato fino a gennaio per prenderlo. Che lo abbiano pagato adesso son azzi loro, potevano pagarlo tutto a gennaio o prendere un altro centrale che non aveva bisogno di essere testato 6 mesi in prestito. Volevano spenderne 15-18 a gennaio per Simakan prima che si infortunasse, quindi i soldi per il centrale già c'erano, ci mancherebbe altro che si "rimangiassero la parola"
> 
> Delle esigenze di quest'anno, dall'ala destra, ai centravanti, al centrocampista, al terzino sinistro non vedo ancora nulla.
> Per non parlare dei rinnovi di Kessié e Calabria.
> ...



non si può che sottoscrivere tutto. è la situazione ad oggi.
ormai questa dirigenza è al 3o anno (maldini al 4o), non si può più addossare colpe o meriti alle gestioni precedenti o parlare di "pagato oggi o pagato ieri". col centrale erano in ritardo di 2 anni appunto.
quando avranno finito di confermare tutti quelli dello scorso anno (dubito che ci riusciranno) allora partirà il vero mercato di rafforzamento e vediamo se cacceranno soldi o meno.
domanda retorica perchè non cacceranno quasi niente. il bilancio parla chiaro e la condizione della squadra è "ora come ora non arriviamo a 11".


----------



## Zenos (19 Giugno 2021)

DMZtheRockBear;2364499 ha scritto:


> A per me conta nulla che sia stato pagato adesso, un centrale con quelle caratteristiche ci serviva dall'anno scorso(da 3 anni a dire il vero) , quindi son già colpevoli di aver ritardato fino a gennaio per prenderlo. Che lo abbiano pagato adesso son azzi loro, potevano pagarlo tutto a gennaio o prendere un altro centrale che non aveva bisogno di essere testato 6 mesi in prestito. Volevano spenderne 15-18 a gennaio per Simakan prima che si infortunasse, quindi i soldi per il centrale già c'erano, ci mancherebbe altro che si "rimangiassero la parola"
> 
> Delle esigenze di quest'anno, dall'ala destra, ai centravanti, al centrocampista, al terzino sinistro non vedo ancora nulla.
> Per non parlare dei rinnovi di Kessié e Calabria.
> ...



This.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Giugno 2021)

DMZtheRockBear;2364499 ha scritto:


> A per me conta nulla che sia stato pagato adesso, un centrale con quelle caratteristiche ci serviva dall'anno scorso(da 3 anni a dire il vero) , quindi son già colpevoli di aver ritardato fino a gennaio per prenderlo. Che lo abbiano pagato adesso son azzi loro, potevano pagarlo tutto a gennaio o prendere un altro centrale che non aveva bisogno di essere testato 6 mesi in prestito. Volevano spenderne 15-18 a gennaio per Simakan prima che si infortunasse, quindi i soldi per il centrale già c'erano, ci mancherebbe altro che si "rimangiassero la parola"
> 
> Delle esigenze di quest'anno, dall'ala destra, ai centravanti, al centrocampista, al terzino sinistro non vedo ancora nulla.
> Per non parlare dei rinnovi di Kessié e Calabria.
> ...



I tempi di Galliani? Avete poca memoria allora. Comunque siamo a Giugno. Aspettiamo la fine del mercato e nel caso giudicheremo negativamente il tutto (sul mancato rinnovo di Kessie d’accordo. È da fare a prescindere).


----------



## Swaitak (19 Giugno 2021)

DMZtheRockBear;2364499 ha scritto:


> A per me conta nulla che sia stato pagato adesso, un centrale con quelle caratteristiche ci serviva dall'anno scorso(da 3 anni a dire il vero) , quindi son già colpevoli di aver ritardato fino a gennaio per prenderlo. Che lo abbiano pagato adesso son azzi loro, potevano pagarlo tutto a gennaio o prendere un altro centrale che non aveva bisogno di essere testato 6 mesi in prestito. Volevano spenderne 15-18 a gennaio per Simakan prima che si infortunasse, quindi i soldi per il centrale già c'erano, ci mancherebbe altro che si "rimangiassero la parola"
> 
> Delle esigenze di quest'anno, dall'ala destra, ai centravanti, al centrocampista, al terzino sinistro non vedo ancora nulla.
> Per non parlare dei rinnovi di Kessié e Calabria.
> ...



Perfetto. L'unica cosa, il mercato teoricamente non è ancora iniziato per cui attendo agosto per tirare le somme. Anche se so già che verrà fatto poco di quello che vorremmo noi.


----------



## Cantastorie (19 Giugno 2021)

7AlePato7;2364218 ha scritto:


> È un giocatore che ci avrebbe certamente fatto comodo per la sua duttilità. Non capisco perché i nostri non ci abbiano pensato, a me sarebbe andato più che bene come rinforzo offensivo.



premetto che non lo conosco, quindi sono andato a vedere solo numeri e statistiche.
da quello che ho visto gioca o come ala sinistra (ruolo in cui attualmente siamo in troppi) o come punta centrale, come punta centrale direi che non è la tipologia che stiamo cercando perchè non è altissimo (1.80).

Cosa forse ancora più importante: questa stagione ha saltato 19 partite di campionato su 34 per infortuni muscolari vari, raggiungendo un minutaggio in campo di 935 minuti.

Magari si rivela un mostro ma viene da dire che, sintetizzando, per noi sarebbe stata una scommessa costosa in un ruolo attualmente coperto.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Giugno 2021)

Cantastorie;2364621 ha scritto:


> premetto che non lo conosco, quindi sono andato a vedere solo numeri e statistiche.
> da quello che ho visto gioca o come ala sinistra (ruolo in cui attualmente siamo in troppi) o come punta centrale, come punta centrale direi che non è la tipologia che stiamo cercando perchè non è altissimo (1.80).
> 
> Cosa forse ancora più importante: questa stagione ha saltato 19 partite di campionato su 34 per infortuni muscolari vari, raggiungendo un minutaggio in campo di 935 minuti.
> ...


Amico rossonero, conosco bene il giocatore perché seguo le partite di bundes. Parliamo di un giocatore che può ricoprire qualsiasi posizione dell'attacco. Prima e seconda punta, ala destra e ala sinistra. Mancino, ma usa anche il destro molto bene e proprio per questo risulta essere un giocatore versatile. L'attaccante possiede la garra argentina, corre e lotta e a dispetto della sua altezza non proprio eccelsa è una minaccia anche sulle palle alte. Ho visto pochi attaccanti così completi in circolazione. Sa fare praticamente tutto.


----------

